# Network Engineer



## Paresh (Jul 2, 2010)

HI ,
Currently am working in Multinational company in India as Network & Security Engineer.I want to know what are the chances to get the job in Network domain in Australia.
Kindly guide me , as i am planning to migrate to Australia and does current SOL released on 1st July , permits me to apply for immigration.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Paresh said:


> HI ,
> Currently am working in Multinational company in India as Network & Security Engineer.I want to know what are the chances to get the job in Network domain in Australia.
> Kindly guide me , as i am planning to migrate to Australia and does current SOL released on 1st July , permits me to apply for immigration.


You need to do something of a self assessment to decide whether your qualifications and current career experience warrants you seeking an occupational assessment from the ACS.
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule3.pdf and A-Z Occupations List - Australian Skills Recognition Information should help in that.
Getting work in Australia is always competitive for there are continually many Australians and international students graduating in technology areas attempting to find work and more experienced people looking to upgrade their positions.


----------



## Paresh (Jul 2, 2010)

Hello ,
Thanks for the valuable info , as now I have decided to migrate and current SOL allows me to do so , I want to know some details.
I am BE and I have persued Cisco certifications i.e CCNA and CCSP .
from where i can get the list of job recruitment agencies or can anyone help me in getting job prior landing so that i can feel safe in regards to job.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Paresh said:


> Hello ,
> Thanks for the valuable info , as now I have decided to migrate and current SOL allows me to do so , I want to know some details.
> I am BE and I have persued Cisco certifications i.e CCNA and CCSP .
> from where i can get the list of job recruitment agencies or can anyone help me in getting job prior landing so that i can feel safe in regards to job.


You'll find various employment/recruitment agencies by searching on the internet and though most are not too likely to be interested in people until they at least have a visa, you can always register with a few.


----------



## blublub (Jul 3, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> You'll find various employment/recruitment agencies by searching on the internet and though most are not too likely to be interested in people until they at least have a visa, you can always register with a few.


After having a visa, do the applicants need to be present in Australia... or are there many who have secured a job by telephone interview?


----------

